# After miscarriage-what herbs to take



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

Hello. I have a question for you wise women: My acupuncturist prescribed a bunch of herbs for me. I feel nervous taking them- not organic, from dirty store in Chinatown, etc.,etc. Does anyone know of any blood cleansing WESTERN herbs to take post D&C- I had a "missed" miscarriage last week. I know to take red clover, red raspberry and nettle when ttc but don't know what herbs to take now. Thanks in advance-


----------



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

My midwife suggested oregano tea. She said it is quite good at cleansing after a m/c. I did not take it until my first period after the m/c but I did notice heavier flow. I was unable to find it in tea form so I made my own using fresh herbs. You can find it concentrated in bottle dropper form at most health food stores.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

A lot of women take red rasberry leaf tea after miscarriages or while TTC as it is good for uterine health.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Gina, a warm and gentle welcome to Mothering. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Catnip tea can help uterin contractions. I don't know if you've already miscarried, or you're still in the middle of it. If you're sure you've passed all the tissue, then it wouldn't be much help.

I would recommend that you go to reputable health food store and talk with someone who is familiar with herbs and thier effect on the body.

Post miscarriage you're body will crave iron (from the loss of blood) and hydration. I'll secound Abimommy with the Red Rasberry Leaf tea - it's an awsome tea for TTC, pregnancy, breastfeeding and miscarriage. Evening Primrose is an excellent herb to even out your hormones and Flax Seed Oil.

If you're looking for more of a detox, then I would recommend talking to somone with knowledge and doing a bit of research so that you get the best information for you.

Sending you healing and gentle thoughts.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

But dont take red rasberry leaf tea BEFORE the miscarriage as one of its uses is to prevent miscarriage.


----------



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

I love this board. Thanks everyone for your wisdom and your kind words. I am healing and learning to manage my sadness.


----------

